# WMR100 - Hora adiantada (Resolvido)



## cmg (14 Out 2010 às 19:05)

Boas

Tenho uma WMR100N no fuso 00 mas o relógio sempre que sincroniza fica 1 hora adiantada em relação à hora correcta .
Já experimentei atrasar o relógio mas nada feito .
Qual a solução ?

Desde já obrigado
Cumps
cmg

RESOLVIDO 
Não sei porque razão mas nunca me apareceu nenhum fuso "-". Fiz um (+1 ) reset a lá me apareceram todos os fusos com -.
Cumps


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2010 às 19:15)

*Re: WMR100 - Hora adiantada*

Não tem uma função para sincronizar o relógio com um servidor ou com o PC? Se sim desactive-a e depois acerte a hora.


----------



## cmg (14 Out 2010 às 19:19)

*Re: WMR100 - Hora adiantada*



SpiderVV disse:


> Não tem uma função para sincronizar o relógio com um servidor ou com o PC? Se sim desactive-a e depois acerte a hora.



Viva spiderVV

Obrigado mas creio já ter resolvido o problema

Cumps

cmg


----------

